# Android 4.0



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello,

Quick question. Does anyone have or know were to find a pdf document about the new Android 4.0(Ice Cream Sandwich). I would really appreciate it.

Thank You


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

...what do you mean a pdf? Just go on youtube.com/android to see all the new vids and watch the entire keynote from yesterday's conference.


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Official info is here... there isn't a magic pdf that you speak of...

http://www.android.com/


----------



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion. I am doing a report on Android and I am required to have Adobe PDF documents(Offical) for the project.

Thanks again.

Dallas Singletary
Android Developer / Enthusiast
Follow Me On Twitter @KiddGogle


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

You can make one....  but there is nothing (official) in a pdf that I have seen.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

"KidGogle said:


> Sorry for the confusion. I am doing a report on Android and I am required to have Adobe PDF documents(Offical) for the project.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> ...


Was KiddGogle already taken on forum or did you do that to mess with my fledgling ocd 

And for xda there is a delay before you can post, I believe. That or try another browser. Afaik there's no restriction of joining via mobile.


----------



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol. @KidGogle was already taken on Twitter.

Dallas Singletary
Android Developer / Enthusiast
Follow Me On Twitter @KiddGogle


----------

